# φτιάχνει: απορία για μια απλή λέξη



## Theseus (Jun 11, 2018)

Νατο ένα κομματάκι από το σενάριο Πιλάλα από τον παραγωγό της ταινίας:-


ΠΑΠΠΟΥΣ
Θα το σηκώσεις το ρημάδι το τηλέφωνο;

GRANDFATHER
Answer the bloody phone!


ΑΝΤΥΠΑΣ
Δουλεύει το σαράβαλο;
ΠΑΠΠΟΥΣ
Πιάσε το τηλέφωνο που σου λέω βρε!


ADIPAS
-Is that piece of junk working?
GRANDFATHER
-Pick up the bloody phone. 


ΑΝΤΥΠΑΣ
*Φτιάχνει*; Σε δέκα λεπτά αρχίζει…
ΠΑΠΠΟΥΣ
Πιάσ’ το τηλέφωνο ρε γαϊδούρακα 
γιατί θα σε πιάσω εγώ.
ADIPAS
- Fix it! It starts in 10 minutes...
GRANDFATHER
-Pick up the bloody phone!

Δεν βγαίνει νόημα όπως έχει το 'φτιάχνει; mean 'fix it!' Τι μπορεί να σημαίνει; Δεν έπρεπε να είναι "φτιάξ' το!"; Ή είναι κρητικό ιδίωμα; Η είναι τυπογραφικό λάθος για 'φτάνει' δηλ. "is he going to be here any time soon"?


----------



## Palavra (Jun 11, 2018)

Αυτό που φτιάχνουν είναι μάλλον κάτι άλλο, υποθέτω η τηλεόραση. Παράλληλα χτυπάει το τηλέφωνο αλλά αυτό δεν παίζει ρόλο. Κάποιος προσπαθεί να φτιάξει την τηλεόραση για να δουν κάτι, και ο Αντύπας ρωτάει «Φτιάχνει;» δηλαδή *Is it coming along? Will it turn on, already?* ή κάτι αντίστοιχο. Ολόκληρη η πρόταση θα ήταν «Φτιάχνει η τηλεόραση;»


----------



## Marinos (Jun 11, 2018)

Σα να φτιάχνει την κεραία, γι' αυτό και δεν βλέπει την οθόνη, ρωτάει αυτούς που βλέπουν.


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2018)

As a matter of fact, it seems the old man is trying to fix the power generator. And Andipas is asking, "Is it about to start working or what?"

https://youtu.be/LRpaIOW6Lho?t=128


----------



## Theseus (Jun 11, 2018)

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δυο. Ναι: κόπηκε το ρεύμα και ο παππούς του Αντίπα προσπαθεί να φτιάξει τη γεννήτρια. Υπάρχει μια πάρα πολύ μεγάλη κούρσα των 200 μέτρων στην οποία ο Κώστας Κεντέρης είναι ανταγωνιστής. Ο Αντίπας ονειρεύεται και ο ίδιος να γίνει ένα ολυμπιακό σπρίντερ σαν τον παιδικό του ήρωα, τον Κεντέρη, μα δυστυχώς έγινε διακοπή ρεύματος. Ο παππούς απελπισμένα προσπαθεί να φτιάξει αυτή τη γεννήτρια για την αποκατάσταση του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος και κάνει ό,τι μπορεί για να κρατήσει το αγόρι (και όλους τους άλλους του χωριού!) χαρούμενο.

Ο Νίκελ με πρόλαβε!!


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2018)

Theseus said:


> Ο Νίκελ με πρόλαβε!!



Είμαι κι εγώ σπρίντερ όταν μου δίνεται η ευκαιρία. Και στην ηλικία του Αντύπα, ήμουν τέτοιος δρομέας, αλλά στο Ηράκλειο, όχι στα Χανιά.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 11, 2018)

Theseus said:


> Υπάρχει μια πάρα πολύ μεγάλη κούρσα των 200 μέτρων στην οποία ο Κώστας Κεντέρης είναι ανταγωνιστής.


στην οποία συμμετέχει / αγωνίζεται ο Κώστας Κεντέρης


----------



## Theseus (Jun 11, 2018)

> Είμαι κι εγώ σπρίντερ όταν μου δίνεται η ευκαιρία. Και στην ηλικία του Αντύπα, ήμουν τέτοιος δρομέας, αλλά στο Ηράκλειο, όχι στα Χανιά.


Βρε, βρε, βρε, κρίμα που δεν έκαναν ταινία και περί τα επιτεύγματά σου σε αγώνα δρόμου, Νίκελ..:)
Σ' ευχαριστώ, Ζαζ, για τη διόρθωση των Ελληνικών. Με τρέφει η διόρθωση.


----------

